# hemangioma removal



## avrilw (Dec 12, 2018)

I need some advice on how to properly capture the removal of a "hemangioma" as the doctor documented it. Below is the HPI and procedure info. It just doesn't seem appropriate to me to bill a code of 22900 or 22902. The doctor is telling me that with the surgitron, he eviscerated it. Any input would be greatly appreciated. 


HPI: He has developed a bleeding lesion abdomen times months.

Skin: 1/4 cm hemangioma abdomen

Onset Date: 06/06/2018
Onset Lesion: > 3 months
Indication: changing lesion
Size: 0.4 x 0.4 in/cm
Region: anterior
Location: abdomen
Comment: Does bleed when nicked
Instrument Used: Surgitron
Anesthesia: 1.5 ml 1% lidocaine w/epinephrine
Wound Dressing: Band-Aid
Follow-up: daily dressing changes
Additional Instructions: follow up when necessary watch for infection.

Append: "Lesion that I removed was a hemangioma."


----------



## thomas7331 (Dec 12, 2018)

I believe CPT code 17106, destruction of cutaneous vascular proliferative lesion, would be the right code for this procedure.  This is not an excisional procedure so you're correct that 22900/22902 are not appropriate.


----------

